# Stiv Bators, one of the greatest



## misanthropicrustacian (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## MEOW (Mar 14, 2014)

fuck yeah man, love the dead boys.


----------



## misanthropicrustacian (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## tobepxt (Apr 14, 2014)

love his solo album and his later stuff... actually i love all of the music he released or was a part of.......


----------

